# Awesome vacation haul!!



## Laurie (Jul 24, 2010)

Went on a family vacation to Orlando three weeks ago and ended up in Premium Outlets.. Imagine my delight when I saw there was a CCO there.. Needless to say, I went crazy. Also went to a MAC pro store and got some stuff.. I'm sooo happy I found that CCO though!! Prices where I live are ridiculous!! And we don't have PRO stuff here either!

Here's my loot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pigments: Top [L-R] : Silver, Vanilla, Melon, Pure White, Full Force Violet
Middle [L-R] : Chartreuse, Antique Green, Jewelmarine, Teal, Bell Bottom Blue, Lovely Lily
Bottom: Basic Red, Pink Bronze, Electric Coral, Goldstroke, Pink Vivid, Red Electic







PRO Eyeshadows:

Top: [L-R]: Bright Sunshine, Bio Green, Lime, Blue Calm, Naval
Middle: [L-R]: Indian Ink, Deep Damson, Soot, Gesso






Face:

Brunette MSF, Cheek and Cheerful, Superdupernatural, X-Rocks, Eversun, Crushed Bouganvillea CCB, Pearl CCB, Optimistic Orange, Florida, Devil blush, True Red.

Pale Yellow e/l, 187 backup, 223






Primary yellow Chromaline, Hello Kitty Too Dolly quad






Pleaseeeeee excuse my messy dresser!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, awesome haul! All those pigments


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 24, 2010)

Great Haul!!! I need to get my ass to Orlando!!!!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jul 24, 2010)

Damn did you rob them? LOL  Enjoy your haul!


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 25, 2010)

Omg the piggies!! *want*


----------



## Babylard (Jul 25, 2010)

wow those are great finds!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 25, 2010)

WOW!!! Amazing haul!!!! I'm drooling over the pigments!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbuttonsx* 

 
_Damn did you rob them? LOL  Enjoy your haul!_

 
Lol. Seems so doesn't it!? Hehehe ..


Thanks everyone! I'm still giddy with excitement!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

Great loot!  Enjoy!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome, Awesome!!!  I love it!

Electric Coral pigment looks awesome!


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 26, 2010)

Serious haulage! Am loving the pigments! Need to pick some more of those up myself...


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesome haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## geeko (Jul 28, 2010)

Great Haul! Njoy!


----------



## n_c (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow awesome haul!!!


----------



## BBJay (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome vacation haul is right. That's freakin wonderful. All those pigments! And all that blush. Have fun!


----------



## Senoj (Jul 29, 2010)

Fantabulous haul!!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 29, 2010)

That is so awesome. Enjoy. 

You have two Electric Coral, is one of them Dusty Coral and the other Electric Coral or they have the same name.


----------



## phatkat (Jul 30, 2010)

nice haul.. i can never find good brushes at cco's !!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jul 30, 2010)

Amaz`n haul! Enjoy! 
xoxo


----------



## Laurie (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_That is so awesome. Enjoy. 

You have two Electric Coral, is one of them Dusty Coral and the other Electric Coral or they have the same name._

 
Oops. Typo.. The last one is actually Red Electric.. Fixed it now! Thanks!!


Thank you everyone!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Aug 3, 2010)

nice haul


----------



## yessisbfc (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm going to Orlando in a few weeks.... I hope you've left some items for me!! Haha


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow! You just bought a makeup collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol


----------



## anne082 (Aug 9, 2010)

oooooh...that's a huge haul! congrats!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yessisbfc* 

 
_I'm going to Orlando in a few weeks.... I hope you've left some items for me!! Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I sure did!!!.. They actually got new stuff in like a day.. Literally.. I went on Wednesday, then I went back the Thursday after, and they had Lillyland!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Aug 12, 2010)

Great haul!! Love the colors. Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## krystaj (Aug 12, 2010)

OMG awesome haul!


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 15, 2010)

wow.....im soo jelouse lol


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 15, 2010)

All those pigments! *faints*


----------



## Laurie (Aug 15, 2010)

LOL!.. And to think I only have two eyes!!.. Thanks everyone!


----------



## mystery (Aug 16, 2010)

this is awesome!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 18, 2010)

Major damage!!!!!! Enjoy it all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rrx2wm (Aug 19, 2010)

wow, amazing haul! all those colours


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome haul!!! I'm crazy jealous of all those pigments


----------



## Laurie (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## gsbn (Aug 21, 2010)

OMG those pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lucky you!


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 10, 2011)

Man, I need to plan a trip to Florida...  o_o


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so jealous of the amount of pigments!!!


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 11, 2011)

Im loving the Hello Kitty quad. Such pretty colors


----------

